# タルト型活用



## Pacerier

Is it true that for -taru adjectives (タルト型活用) we use them like this: それは堂々たるところだ and そのところは堂々だ ?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Sometimes we use 'たる' insted of 'である', which makes the sentence feeling more formal or ceremonial. For example,
We say 休まず遅れないのはサラリーマンたる第一歩だ。 It is the same meaning as 休まず遅れないのはサラリーマンである第一歩だ。


----------



## Pacerier

Heys thanks for the help =D

Btw is this sentence そのところは堂々だ grammatical


----------



## YangMuye

堂々たる→堂々とした・堂々としている
×堂々だ・○堂々たり→堂々としている


----------



## Pacerier

Btw what does this mean ○


----------



## Flaminius

The circle before 堂々たり should mean it is grammatical, which judgment I tend to support.

Mod note
By the way, please spell all words like "By the way" and place a question mark at the end of an interrogative sentence.


----------



## Pacerier

Ok I'll keep that in mind, by the way I can't understand the answer. What is this supposed to mean: → ?


----------



## Flaminius

*YangMuye* #4 _supra_ wrote before 堂々だ a cross tilted 45 degrees, and before 堂々たり, a circle.  They are to say that it is wrong to say 堂々だ and it is correct to say 堂々たり.  In the modern Japanese we say 堂々としている instead of 堂々たり.  Perhaps your PC does not support the font?


----------



## Pacerier

Ok thanks it's fine now =D


----------

